
DEOS: The distributed exokernel operating system - friedrich12
https://github.com/friedrich12/DEOS
======
vermilingua
The only info on the readme has been copy/pasted directly from wikipedia.
Surely if this is a novel implementation of the idea, the author could put in
a few words to explain how/why?

EDIT: Actually, it appears the bootloader (boot/main.c) is a straight copy
from [https://github.com/wh5a/jos](https://github.com/wh5a/jos), a teaching OS
from an OS programming course at MIT. Is DEOS just someone's homework?

~~~
friedrich12
I'm building off my MIT project the final project is implementing ideas from
MIT exokernel paper sorry i didn't say that earlier.

~~~
friedrich12
I talked with Dawson Engler who was a part of the original exokernel project
he said I should first start with the MIT OS from 6.828 and then start
implementing ideas from the papers. I still have a lot to do though.

------
openasocket
This is basically just a stub OS. For something with "distributed" in the
name, there should probably be a network stack... or at least (since this is
an exokernel) some sort of networking library.

~~~
friedrich12
See my reply to vermilingua

------
monocasa
What about it is distributed?

------
jnwatson
I’m pretty sure the name Deos was already used for another OS.

IIRC one of the interesting properties of the original was that a single
“process” could span multiple processor domains.

~~~
chubot
I thought that this was DIOS, which is a different project from Cambridge. I
read a paper on it a few years ago and I really liked it.

I just checked the website and it seems like it's dormant?

[https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~ms705/research/dios/](https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~ms705/research/dios/)

 _Since their heyday the 1980s, distributed operating systems---spanning
multiple autonomous machines, yet appearing to the user as a single machine---
have seen only moderate academic interest. This is a little surprising, since
modern data centers might present an appealing environment for their
deployment. In this position paper, we discuss what has changed since the
community lost interest in them, and why, nonetheless, distributed OSes have
yet to be considered for data centers. Finally, we argue that the distributed
OS concept is worth a revisit, and outline the benefits to be had from it in
the context of the modern data center._

~~~
jnwatson
No that's a different one. I guess the whole deus -> d*os is too hard to
resist.

